# Canadian PR - Immigration consultant



## monikakumar811 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi All,
Could someone suggest a good immigration consultant for application of PR under FSDW program.

Any recommendations please.

Cheers
M


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

I would suggest opulentus 
Thanks

Regards 
Ashish Shah


monikakumar811 said:


> Hi All,
> Could someone suggest a good immigration consultant for application of PR under FSDW program.
> 
> Any recommendations please.
> ...


----------



## monikakumar811 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Ashish.... really helps.

Any other consultants that are based in Singapore or Canada ?


----------



## ashpin (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,

Welcome
You can also try wwics but they are costly.
Plus you can also try canadavisa.com

All the best 

Regards,
Ashish Shah



monikakumar811 said:


> Thanks Ashish.... really helps.
> 
> Any other consultants that are based in Singapore or Canada ?


----------



## kijin (May 21, 2014)

Who knows good lawyers for Business Immigration program? Preferrable located in Toronto.


----------



## James19 (May 8, 2014)

Here's the guys that were recommended to me

Canada Immigration with ARIS Helps Easy Immigrate to Canada

They have all the contact info on the website


----------

